#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-02-17
 * balloons awaits to pounce on veebers :-)
<thomi> anything I can help with?
<balloons> thomi, just curious about the autopilot release.
<balloons> Also, I assume https://code.launchpad.net/~acerisara/autopilot/move-to-object/+merge/247524 can be top-approved?
 * balloons pounces
<balloons> good morning veebers. Once you've had ample time to awaken and sort yourself, ping me
<veebers> balloons: sure, I'll ping you after the standup meeting that happening soon :-)
<thomi> balloons: sorry, got distracted
<thomi> balloons: veebers: I'm disturbed by the deletion of the docstring in that MP
<thomi> but... it's veebers's baby now, so I'll let him decide
<veebers> thomi: I'm not sure which docstring you're talking about
<thomi> in https://code.launchpad.net/~acerisara/autopilot/move-to-object/+merge/247524
<balloons> thomi, ohh right, the see blah
<balloons> is there a more elegant way to do it, while still avoiding double documentation?
<thomi> are te two methods identical?
<balloons> mm.. I suppose it should actually have a docstring.. a unique one
<balloons> meh
<thomi> yeah
<thomi> and make that function public, and give it a docstring too
<balloons> I was thinking it was a duplication, but it's not purely one
<thomi> that way the docstring can say "moves the cursor to the center point of the object. See `autopilot.input.get_center_point` for  details on how the center point is calculated'
<veebers> thomi: can I get your opinion on this bug please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1422797
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1422797 in Autopilot "MIR refuses the app to connect" [Undecided,New]
<thomi> looking
<veebers> I'm pretty sure it's not an autopilot issue (we haven't changed anything recently)
<veebers> balloons: hey, what's the haps?
<balloons> veebers, hey.. just wondering how the autopilot release was progressing
<thomi> veebers: well, it might not be an issue in the autopilot _code_ :D
<thomi> but it's still an issue with autopilot
<veebers> balloons: currently it's not. Are you blocked on it not being released?
<thomi> veebers: elopio's suggestion sounds plausible - I'd recommend following that up (make sure it's the case), and then maybe talk to the mir team about it
<balloons> veebers, the apdocs re-work is blocked on it persay, but it would be nice
<thomi> if elopio is correct, then this will affect users as well
<veebers> thomi: ack, thanks
<veebers> balloons: is or isn't?
<thomi> balloons: <pedant>"per se"</pedant> :P
<thomi> <-- studied latin
<veebers> balloons: can it wait until next week?
<balloons> veebers, wow, my sentence. No it is not blocked. The task to get the docs autoupdating is
<balloons> and yes, as mhall is heading to scale for the rest of the week, it matters not this week :-)
<veebers> balloons: right, ok :-) The blocked task, is that something that I'm blocking or elsewhere?
<veebers> thomi: did balloons make a bit of a 'fox paz' ;-)
<thomi> haha
<balloons> thomi, yes.. wow, I don't usually type persay
<balloons> odd thing that
<thomi> you can butcher French all you like :D
<balloons> more fun with sentences ^^
<veebers> (balloons this is where you say you did it on purpose to annoy thomi :-))
<veebers> balloons: Autopilot release is on the backlog for the sprint starting next week. So early next week we'll have a release
<veebers> sorry again for the delay
<balloons> veebers, I'm pretty sure the IOU balance is still in your favor.
 * balloons debits 1 IOU from veebers account
<balloons> and yes, messing with thomi is good fun. It's especially good fun now that he is on CI, and thus his ability to hit me back is lessened :-)
<thomi> *cough*
<thomi> you like having your CI jobs turned off for inexplicable reasons, do you? :P
<veebers> heh, 'why are my CI jobs failing with the error 'Incorrect use of latin words' all of a sudden
<veebers> elopio: hey, if you get time this week can you confirm if fixtures.Timeout will do what want for this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1408374
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1408374 in Autopilot "It's not possible to define a time out per test" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-02-18
<MacSlow> rhuddie, hey there... what a common causes for a failure like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10291809 ? The test-code in question is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/shellRotation/view/head:/tests/autopilot/unity8/shell/tests/test_rotation.py
<MacSlow> rhuddie, I tried comparing it with test_lock_screen.py, but don't see any obvious difference in terms of test-setup. Any help is greatly appreciated!
<rhuddie> hey MacSlow, I would say from that it looks like  your self._proxy object has not been created correctly
<MacSlow> rhuddie, ah ok... I'll look into that... thanks
<rhuddie> MacSlow, no prob, good luck
<balloons> doug5, did you see the comments about your mp yesterday?
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-02-19
<balloons> doug5, might be best to have it in here
<doug5> balloons, k
<balloons> as thomi and veebers discussed it. I left our irc comments in the mp. basically, thomi was wanting docs for the method
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~acerisara/autopilot/move-to-object
<doug5> yes but the doc is duplicated
<balloons> right, so it was a little confusing, but I agreed we should say something as it's not literally the same method is it./
<balloons> ?
<veebers> Ugh, I really need to get that review done. Sorry peeps
<doug5> so the doc at `autopilot.input.Mouse.move_to_object` is ok
<doug5> and the doc at move_to_object should say "look at get_center_point to see how bla bla bla"
<doug5> strange, because it is how I did in first place, but then there was the issue that doc in private modules is not generated IIRC
<doug5> do you know how to generate the doc? This way I can check how it will look like
<balloons> doug5, yes, is it not well spelled out in the readme?
<doug5> ops, sorry :)
<balloons> doug5, no, I was just wondering / wanting to make sure it was
<balloons> so it's not a rtfm situation :-)
<balloons> didn't mean to imply that
<doug5> balloons, no worries :D
<thomi> doh - I missed that conversation ^^
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-02-20
<MacSlow> How can I print the QML-type of a proxy-object with AP?
<MacSlow> There are calls like get_children_by_type() but nothing like get_type() or something similar.
<balloons> MacSlow, hmm
<balloons> using print_tree will print everything of course, including the qml type
<MacSlow> balloons, yeah I know... but that's just too much to deal with in a handy fashion
 * balloons is thinking
<balloons> ideally you would avoid using xpath directly
<MacSlow> balloons, a what? "xpath"
<balloons> so if you get_properties that doesn't do what you want?
<MacSlow> balloons, sadly not
<MacSlow> balloons, initially I hoped it would spit out the qmlitem-type too... but as far as I can tell that call just dumps real QML-item-properties to stdout
<balloons> right, but it doesn't give you th objectpath?
<MacSlow> balloons, nope... here's an example of the output... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10327157/
<MacSlow> balloons, I could try to work-around with get_parent() and get_properties() but that's far from elegant
<balloons> MacSlow, yep that certainly works
<balloons> I'm curious about get_classname_from_path
<balloons> anyways, I suspect it's something worthy of adding support for in autopilot
<MacSlow> balloons, first I've to get the ap-test written... the nice to have's is for people who actually know stuff... which I'm not one of
<MacSlow> the get_parent() work-around got me what I wanted... but *sigh*
<balloons> MacSlow, :-) Sure, what did you want it for?
<balloons> the idea that you need it, when it seemingly hasn't come up in the past is interesting
<balloons> elopio, btw, am I missing something, or is there no way to get the qmltype returned ^^?
<MacSlow> balloons, trying to figure out how to get hold of orientation-related properties of the shell, when unity8 was started with the fake sensors
<elopio> hum, it's the class name, isn't it?
<balloons> elopio, yes classname
<MacSlow> elopio, I'm just writing up an email with all the info I could gather to ask you and rhuddie about this
<elopio> MacSlow: cool, because I don't get what you are trying to do :)
<MacSlow> elopio, I'm might try a few more things still
<MacSlow> elopio, the eMail will make things more clear... hopefully :)
<balloons> I think it would be easier enough to add a method for it. The thing is, seeing as no one has ever needed it, I too am wondering why MacSlow does. In theory, you are selecting and always know the qmltype
<MacSlow> balloons, I'm anything but an AP-expert... I'm just the one left do write that particular test :)
<MacSlow> s/do/to
<balloons> MacSlow, can you report a bug against autopilot for what you are wanting?
<MacSlow> balloons, well if you folks say it's never come up as a request before, I'm hesitating - as a AP-noob - to spoil the feature request-list with it
<balloons> MacSlow, lol, it's worth filling
<MacSlow> balloons, against which lp-project? Just plain autopilot?
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+filebug
<MacSlow> balloons, https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1423988
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1423988 in Autopilot "Add a get_qml_type() to autopilot.introspection" [Wishlist,New]
<MacSlow> balloons, too brief?
<balloons> MacSlow, another sentence would be useful in the description. You want to be able to say proxy_object.get_qml_type().. However, it should be generalized.. so perhaps get_type_name
<balloons> you can leave it as-is; let the ap guys decide implementation of generic or not
<MacSlow> ok
#ubuntu-autopilot 2016-02-22
<Razva> seems that Autopilot doesn't "wants" to setup a 5 node OpenStack cluster. everything is "green" but Cinder fails to deploy. we're digging in the logs but we cannot find anything relevant. any hints?
<Razva> [ERROR] Failed to upload leases: 'str' object has no attribute 'mac' < any hints?
<balloons> veebers, ping
<veebers> balloons: hey, what's the haps?
<balloons> hey -- it's about this channel. Sadly openstack-autopilot is ALSO a thing, and it's 80% of what I see in here now
<veebers> hah, right :-P
<balloons> poor dobey has to keep telling people to join another channel for openstack issues
<balloons> I tried to fix the topic, but I can't. Probably need someone from ubuntu-irc.
<veebers> balloons: if the traffic is low enough perhaps we could move the (original ;-) )autopilot to -quality?
<balloons> but if we're going to go that fair, might I suggest what we are doing in here?
<balloons> well.. I mean; it's interesting openstack users find this channel, lol, because AP users never did!
<veebers> balloons: I'm not sure I understand, is that a query about my suggestion to go to a different channel and fold this one?
<balloons> I kid, only slightly
<veebers> heh ^_^
<veebers> yeah
<balloons> My ramblings amount to a two questions: 1) How can we let people know we are talking about autopilot the testing tool, not openstack? 2) The bigger question. What should we do with this channel?
<veebers> balloons: for the 2nd question I think we need to ask; how much conversation re: autopilot happens here?
<balloons> So I guess since you jumped at shutting down the channel at the first hint of things, it sounds like perhaps you aren't too attached?
<veebers> if it's a lot/enough then we should discuss improving the channel. If it's not enough perhaps we should consider conceding and consolidate somehow
<balloons> I would say very litle happens now. It's always somewhere else. Since the tool itself isn't seeing thriving development, all AP conversations revolve around specific tests
<balloons> those conversations then occur in teams channels
<veebers> right, which is the feeling that I get
<balloons> but first -- can you fix the topic to explain it's not openstack-autopilot?
<balloons> that's the simple fix
<veebers> I can try :-)
<balloons> I see you and thomi as the only ones with powers in here. And thomi has control actually
<balloons> so we can't do anything too fancy
<balloons> without him anyway
<veebers> right
<dobey> heh
<dobey> it's the same damn person
* veebers changed the topic of #ubuntu-autopilot to: Autopilot documentation can be found here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/autopilot/python/1.5.0/ | latest tutorial video is: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkLtbmQxXYc
* veebers changed the topic of #ubuntu-autopilot to: Autopilot (not openstack-autopilot :-) ) documentation can be found here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/autopilot/python/1.5.0/ | latest tutorial video is: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkLtbmQxXYc
<veebers> hmm, topic needs work
* veebers changed the topic of #ubuntu-autopilot to: Autopilot testing tool (not to confused with Openstack Autopilot). Documentation can be found here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/autopilot/python/1.5.0/ | latest tutorial video is: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkLtbmQxXYc
<veebers> balloons: let me know what you think
<balloons> perhaps tell them to join #ubuntu-server for openstack questions
<dobey> i think there's an #ubuntu-openastack even
<dobey> or at least, there is certainl a just #openstack channel
<balloons> yes there is #openstack also
<dobey> how the hell people don't find that, i have no idea
<balloons> I guess I'd list those
